
I Would Vote for Gov Romney if He Was a Democrat - Anon84
http://blogmaverick.com/2012/10/25/i-would-vote-for-gov-romney-if-he-was-a-democrat/
======
joonix
This is what I've been saying lately. I wouldn't mind Romney himself: I think
he'd be a mediocre President, but Obama hasn't blown me away either and
probably wouldn't dazzle much as second terms aren't great usually. The
problem is handing over the entire Executive branch over to the GOP, whom I
despise. Romney is a delegator first and foremost - he will delegate away most
of his responsibilities to people who simply can't be trusted.

------
rickdale
To Mark's final point on a third party - I thought it was interesting when
Bill Maher called out the Occupy Wall Street Movementers for not forming some
form of a party and getting people to run for seats. His argument was that the
Tea Party had successfully done this and were on the far right of every issue.
The occupiers could take up the room on the far left side and make their case.

Ultimately American politics continue to be corrupt and not even Obama could
change that. I am a supporter still though.

~~~
s_baby
A third party would dilute votes between the liberal candidates giving the
Republican candidate a win. The Tea Party candidates ran as Republicans.

------
Zenst
I find it interesting from a UK perspective as over the last say 20 years the
lines that divide a parties policeys have blured. We have 3 main parties
labour, liberal and concervatives. Over the last 50 years or so the lines have
started to become less clear and over the last 20 those lines have blured to
the stage that it is not as easy to identify a policey to a party as it was in
years gone by.

This seems to be a factor in USA parties and whilst I feel those lines are not
as blured as they are in the UK, they are certainly not as clear cut as they
were in years past.

Common sence prevails in many forms, nobody is ever going to argue against
that.

It's far from perfect but it slowly and at times painfuly goes in the right
directions.

Nomatter who you cide with the most important thing in any election is to
excercise your rights too vote. It is when you get your say, albiet small in
the future that effects you, so vote for who will serve you best as others
have the right to think for themselves and show there feelings in there vote.
Be selfish, but do vote.

~~~
kevhsu
The problem though is that there is still a line, and only one line. Either
republican or democrat. If there were a third major party in between
Republican and Democrat, Romney would probably fit pretty well in that one. He
wouldn't be stuck in this situation where he feels the need to pretend he
thinks trickle-down economics still works and Obamacare is a terrible idea.

------
bingaling
> Who invented ObamaCare and has the most successful implementation to date?

Ted Kennedy...

A recent Frontline[1] suggests that Romney worked with Kennedy on healthcare
primarily to serve as a crowning achievement for his future Presidential run.

[1] <http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/choice-2012/>

------
nancyhua
Mark Cuban is a master of sales.

